# euro mount with the beetles



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone know of somebody that uses the beetles in west Michigan. Around GR, Holland, Muskegon, or so?


----------



## PineIsland (Aug 15, 2001)

Mill Creek Taxidermy in Comstock Park

616-890-8893


----------

